# سمنار عن الماء المتكثف من وحدات التكيف- التصميم والتنفيذ- المتطلبات والقيود والاعتبارات.



## erwaahmed (7 ديسمبر 2015)

سمنار عن الماء المتكثف من وحدات التكيف- التصميم والتنفيذ- المتطلبات والقيود والاعتبارات.
مع الاعتذار هنالك عبارات بالعامية السودانية لكن جاهزين للترجمة -تحت الطلب.
نرجو من الاخوة مدنا بالتصويبات والتصحيحات.
ولاتنسوا الدعوات لي ولأمي وابي بالرحمة والمغفرة

seminar:
HVAC DRAINAGE SYSTEM 
DESIGN & INSTALLATION
REQUIREMENTS, CONSTRAINTS, & CONSIDERATIONS


----------



## ramyacademy (12 ديسمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيكم و رزقكم الاتقان و الاخلاص


----------

